# Is there an app for 2 player chess on different fires?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there an app that would let me and my wife play chess, each using our own fire, against each other?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know of no Fire app that does it, but I have successfully used devices such as this one. Best of all, they don't drain my tablet battery and don't need a usb connection!

Classic Wood Folding Chess Set


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know of no Fire app that does it, but I have successfully used devices such as this one. Best of all, they don't drain my tablet and don't need a usb connection!
> 
> Classic Wood Folding Chess Set


Oh, I have the much upgraded marble edition - but I travel for work so I am not always close enough for the limited range of the mable edition to work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chesspresso might work in the paid version,  but the free version seems to be limited. I have it and only dimly remember using it briefly for solitaire play. Didn't try multiplayer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This might be what you are looking for, Vydor...it's by the Words with Friends people:



It works with my original Fire and my HDX, but there are two phantom Fires on my account (note to self, really need to contact Amazon about them) that are a different model of the Fire, as they are shown as not compatible.

There's also this one:



It's compatible with all of the devices currently shown on my account except Fire TV.

EDIT: This one, like the Chess with Friends one, is also not compatible with the two mystery Fires, but is with the original Fire and my HDXs.



Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This might be what you are looking for, Vydor...it's by the Words with Friends people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three list my Kindles (2 generations of 7, and one 6) as compatible. I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> All three list my Kindles (2 generations of 7, and one 6) as compatible. I will check them out. Thanks!


Let us know which one, if any, you like best!

Betsy


----------

